#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  Resume Tips for Older Workers

## Mohamed

[h=How to Write an Effective Resume if Youre Over 40]2[/h]
[h=Resume Tips for Older Workers]3[/h]      *Focus Your Resume.* "Focus your search on one or two  position types. As an experienced job seeker who has amassed loads of  great experience, the tendency is to over whelm the resume, hiring  managers and recruiters with too many skills and experience in attempt  to be competitive. Include only those items directly related to the one  or two position types you are pursuing. It makes you more competitive  when you focus." - Dorothy Tannahill-Moran, career coach at  nextchapternewlife.com and mbahighway.com
*Incorporate Industry Buzzwords.* "Look at transitional  buzzwords if you're looking for a role in a different industry. They  offer better search results when recruiters are looking." - Mark  Frietch, author, speaker, and social media expert
*Leave Graduation Dates Off Your Resume.* "Employers can  assume they know your approximate date of birth from your graduation  date. If they believe you're over 40, many won't even consider you for  an interview. In addition, you should only include up to 15 years of  employment." - Anthony Quinones, The Repackaging Expert, midlife  transition coach
*Highlight Key Skills in a Separate Section.* "Given their  tenure in the workplace, job seekers over 40 are more likely to offer a  lot of specific accomplishments. Rather than using terms such as  'seasoned' or 'veteran' and the like, these candidates should show their  breadth of experience by placing key accomplishments in a highlights  section on the first page of their resume, and by using them as focus  points in phone and in-person interviews." - Laurie DeSalvo, President  of L.D. Writing & Resumes and Certified Professional Resume Writer
*Incorporate QR Codes.* "Persons over 40 should place a QR  code on their resumes, especially if the position they are applying for  has nothing to do with IT. It will send the message to the employer that  they are current and comfortable with technology." - Bruce A. Hurwitz,  executive recruiter, career counselor, advisor at the multimedia resume  portal Purzue.com
*Emphasize Your Contributions.* "On their resume, 40+  workers must show how they can increase production/revenue and/or  decrease costs." - Curtis Kessinger, founder of Success Minded Coaching  and author of _The Ultimate You - Achieving Greatness_
*Target Employers Friendly to Mature Workers.* "I always  tell people over the age of 40 to seek out companies that have a  reputation for being particularly friendly to mature workers. Many  companies consider a more mature workforce to be a competitive  advantage. Employees over the age of 40 bring more experience, more  professionalism and more maturity to any position than their younger  counterparts. One way for 40+ job-seekers to get a leg up on their  younger competition is to look for an employer that considers more life  experience an asset rather than a detriment." - Remi Killeen-Weber, HR  project manager for Alpine Access
*Be Honest and Factual.* "In today's job market you are far  more likely to get caught in a lie, which will likely mean your  elimination as a candidate. Emphasize where you have been a doer vs.  just a leader. Doers are getting jobs in today's market where leaders  are often seen as not able to do." - David Lewis is the CEO of  Operations Inc., a human resources outsourcing and consulting firm in  Stamford, Ct.


*Quantify Your Accomplishments.* "It's essential to be able  to position yourself as a solution to an organization's problems, as a  resource to help them achieve their goals. Write down all the key skills  and traits you have that qualify for the job you want, and then write  out specific incidences and examples that prove you have these skills  and traits. Use percentages, dollar amounts, and quantities wherever  possible, as they're tangible and persuasive. Also, practice out loud  telling your stories so that you can communicate them effectively. The  brain thinks in terms of pictures, therefore paint positive pictures  that create positive images in the mind of the interviewer." - Ronald  Kaufman is a seminar leader, executive coach, and author of _Anatomy of Success_
*Emphasize What You've Accomplished.* "Stop focusing on the  tasks you've performed in your job and stress what you've accomplished.  Employers hire and pay for results." - Rick Dacri, president of HR  consulting firm Dacri & Associates, LLC and the author of  Uncomplicating Management
*Stay Current.* "On your resume, emphasize your experience  with current trends in your industry to show that your knowledge and  skills are up to date." - Kelly Donovan, CPRW, Career Communications  Strategist & Certified Professional Resume WriterSee More: Resume Tips for Older Workers

----------


## solution

*hi
if you need any engineering software
please contact to :
Solution4software@rambler.ruthanks*

----------


## solution

*hi
if you need any engineering software
please contact to :
Solution4software@rambler.ruthanks*

----------

